# How to connect my MacBook to my TV?



## shmlaura (Aug 26, 2009)

I keep reading conflicting ways of doing this, please help!

I have a brand new MacBook purchased in May 2009. I also recently purchased this exact tv: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9134901&type=product&id=1218054462391
I just want to hook the two together so i can watch movies and tv shows from online on my tv set. What is the best way of doing this and what do I need to do it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bitlord (Aug 27, 2009)

Your TV has a PC port (VGA) and HDMI connetors. 
These links might be useful.
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB572Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MjE0ODQ2NQ
or 
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables?mco=NTMxNDY

Use the cable here. It the same as connecting an external monitor to you MacBook.


----------

